# Need help with tracks



## debo (May 10, 2009)

I was just wondering if this is a bear track.  I found them in the garden this morning.


----------



## yelper43 (May 10, 2009)

Dang debo i have an ir camera if you need to borrow one. Looks like a bear track to me but im from walker county what do i know about bears?yelper43


----------



## dawg2 (May 10, 2009)

Looks like a bear.


----------



## MRH (May 11, 2009)

I've found a couple of yellow jacket nests dug up on Lookout Mtn on some property I hunt.  Only things I know that do that are bears and armadillos and I've never seen an armadillo this far north.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 11, 2009)

Black Panther?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (May 11, 2009)

That is a bear a track. I've seen bear sign more and more over the past 5 or 6 years around here. I dont mind the bears just hope the hogs never get started.


----------



## debo (May 11, 2009)

yelper43 said:


> Dang debo i have an ir camera if you need to borrow one. Looks like a bear track to me but im from walker county what do i know about bears?yelper43


 Got the cam setup now. But i doubt he shows up. Sister-n-law seen it cross the road heading for the Mtn. the other morning


----------



## letsemwalk (May 11, 2009)

that would be the front print of a bear.


----------



## Spooner (May 29, 2009)

Catch some fish and put the fish guts out. He'll come back.


----------



## birddog316 (Jun 10, 2009)

yes sir that's a bear alright...from the size of the paw print i'd say it's a yearling or a two year old...

Older bears are a bit heavier so their prints would be somewhat deeper...maybe a depth measurement of the track??


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jun 11, 2009)

For sure a bear!! FYI we have had armadilla sightings here in bartow so it is only a matter of time befor you see um your way


----------



## debo (Jun 11, 2009)

ChristopherA.King said:


> For sure a bear!! FYI we have had armadilla sightings here in bartow so it is only a matter of time befor you see um your way



Already seen one dead on the road in Fort Olgethorpe that in Catoosa Co.


----------



## debo (Jun 11, 2009)

birddog316 said:


> yes sir that's a bear alright...from the size of the paw print i'd say it's a yearling or a two year old...
> 
> Older bears are a bit heavier so their prints would be somewhat deeper...maybe a depth measurement of the track??


Haven't found anymore tracks .But about 2 weeks ago one was hit by a car in Dade at the 24-59 split.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jun 12, 2009)

ChristopherA.King said:


> For sure a bear!! FYI we have had armadilla sightings here in bartow so it is only a matter of time befor you see um your way



 I seen a armadilla run over on 136 hwy just east of Villanow, a few weeks back.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 12, 2009)

MRH said:


> I've found a couple of yellow jacket nests dug up on Lookout Mtn on some property I hunt.  Only things I know that do that are bears and armadillos and I've never seen an armadillo this far north.



I believe foxes and skunks will dig them up too. I wish they would dig everyone of them up.


----------



## Jighead (Jun 16, 2009)

Currahee said:


> I believe foxes and skunks will dig them up too. I wish they would dig everyone of them up.



A big amen on that!


----------



## rabbithunter (Jun 19, 2009)

guys thats a pretty good bear tk \ butt u cant tell how old a bear is by the size of his foot \\\ that bear will probably go about 150lb to 200lbs this bear could b up to 12 13 even 15 years old   only because my nine year old shot a bear last year  it weighed 125 and the and the dnr says that the bear was 13 years old


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats right rabit hunter I'd say you were dead on with the weight, definitely a shooter bear in Ga


----------



## nx95240 (Jul 17, 2009)

in Flintstone .. thats 2 mins from me.. never seen one over here..


----------



## Trizey (Jul 17, 2009)

MRH said:


> I've found a couple of yellow jacket nests dug up on Lookout Mtn on some property I hunt.  Only things I know that do that are bears and armadillos and I've never seen an armadillo this far north.



Dillos have made it up here now.  Got one on camera.


----------



## blazeff13 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's absolutely bear tracks. I see them all of the time in Dawson County. Looks like a bruiser too. Get you a trail cam and a can of sardines. They love sardines.


----------



## Son (Jul 31, 2009)

*Need help*

Bear for sure.

I've seen dead armadillos on Tenn highways. Just wait til those Burmese pythons come up this way. Nothing will be safe. Thanks snake people...


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Aug 1, 2009)

Bear, no doubt


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bear for sure


----------



## Wrangler35 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yessir, you've got yourself a bear.


----------



## debo (Sep 2, 2009)

Its back. Found its tracks again this week


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 2, 2009)

It's not the first.. I have been trying to lure one out from the landfill in Walker Co. to the adjoining property I hunt....Niece got a picture of it going up a powerline just off a secondary road several months ago.......... RW


----------



## nx95240 (Sep 5, 2009)

iam over the ridge from you on 2A if you need any help...


----------



## debo (Sep 6, 2009)

nx95240 said:


> iam over the ridge from you on 2A if you need any help...


    hope not to be around when it is


----------



## nx95240 (Sep 10, 2009)

debo said:


> hope not to be around when it is



would like to see it with the bow in hand..


----------



## trckdrvr (Oct 4, 2009)

Huge Armadillo........huge.


----------



## debo (Oct 4, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> Huge Armadillo........huge.


Would rather have a bear than those things. Hunted down at BF Grant 2years ago and they about drove me crazy coming thru the woods sound alot like a deer.


----------

